# suggest me a camera ...



## ninad_mhatre85 (Jun 1, 2008)

hi all 
i m thinking of buying camera in the range of 6-7 K. 
all suggestions are welcome ...


----------



## chicha (Jun 2, 2008)

i suggest canon.
check this site you can compare the cams for prices you need to go to a dealer.


----------



## paranj (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a Nikon L10 and its a good camera for the price rage.


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Jun 3, 2008)

thanx for replies ...

i am thinking about nikon L16 which is good enough for me with 7.1 MP resolution & 4x optical zoom. 

i checked out price on shopping.rediff.com which is 6K including 1GB card & 1 Yr warranty 
where as on sumaria.in its 7950/- even Nikon says its 7950/- can any body explain me this ?


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 5, 2008)

I Think Go With Sony Cyber Shot


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

Sony is expensive . 'nuff said


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2008)

I would not recommend Nikon, I own a Nikon and have bought & given 2 T200s to my cousins.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 5, 2008)

imav doesn't recomend a nikon and I don't recomend a canon. canon is good but not in this range (I own one). go for a samsung, an unconventional choice, but a good one. Samsung is not popular coz it doesn't advertise much, but the products of samsung are best in the market, be it cellphones, refrigerators, televisions or even digi cams.


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

i smell a "fanboie"


----------

